# Keepass-2.29 Crashes



## jjthomas (Jul 27, 2015)

When I open my file, I type in the password, click okay and keepass crashes.  I thought I might have a corrupted file so I created a new one, with the same results.  I've google'd the error, and parts of the error, and I can't make heads or tails of where to go to see why this is crashing.

This is a new FreeBSD 10.1 installation with xfce and KDE.  

To start keepass,

```
jjthomas@noise:~ % /usr/local/bin/mono /usr/local/share/keepass/KeePass.exe
```

I enter my "Master Key," click okay and the following error occurs:

```
Unhandled Exception:
System.IO.IOException: persistent kevent() error, error code = '22'
  at System.IO.KqueueMonitor.Monitor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
  at System.IO.KqueueMonitor.DoMonitor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
[ERROR] FATAL UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: System.IO.IOException: persistent kevent() error, error code = '22'
  at System.IO.KqueueMonitor.Monitor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
  at System.IO.KqueueMonitor.DoMonitor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
```

Not sure where to go to figure this out.  I am able to open the same file with KeePass in Windows and Linux.

Any ideas?

-JJ
	
	



```
FreeBSD noise.027esc.net 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014  
root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## abishai (Jul 27, 2015)

Yep, crashes as hell. I use security/keepassx2


----------



## talsamon (Jul 27, 2015)

I am a little bit wondering lang/mono doesn't compiles on FreeBSD-10.1 (?). PR 200966.

Sorry, I see it builds with poudriere.


----------



## jjthomas (Jul 27, 2015)

abishai said:


> Yep, crashes as hell. I use security/keepassx2


That works.  Thank you.



talsamon said:


> I am a little bit wondering lang/mono doesn't compiles on FreeBSD-10.1 (?). PR 200966.
> 
> Sorry, I see it builds with poudriere.


I installed the binary.  It went fine.

Thank you.

-JJ


----------



## talsamon (Jul 28, 2015)

I play a little with it. If someone is interested I got lang/mono to compile in the port. I take a look in Poudriere and look with which flags it work. It is not very effective, I hope someone would interpret this right for some changes PR 200966


----------



## dinsdale (Aug 4, 2015)

hmmm... So I get an error when building lang/mono from ports (which I didn't properly note, something about a native segfault) but if I run `make install clean` a second time, it works.

Dinsdale


----------



## jvc (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi All!

This is my first post on a BSD forum 

I am running PC-BSD but before you kick me the problem described by jjthomas is the same for KeePass2.29 PBI _and_ KeePass 2.30 in FreeBSD security/keepass.

As per abishai though security/keepassx2 seems to work OK with keepass2 files.

The mono installed with KeePass2 was an older version so I don't know if the latest mono in lang/mono (4.0.3) fixes it.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 1, 2015)

jvc said:


> Hi All!
> 
> This is my first post on a BSD forum
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome to the forums.  I committed the security/keepass update as part of PR 202244 and there were run time issues with the old version of lang/mono.  When Mono 4.0.3.20 was released it alleviated the issues with Keepass crashing so I was able to test and commit the update at that point.


----------

